# CWD in Minnesota



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Preliminary test shows CWD in a deer harvested in southeast Minnesota*
If the National Veterinary Services Laboratory in Ames, Iowa, confirms the University of Minnesota's preliminary diagnosis, it would mark the first time CWD has been found in Minnesota's wild deer herd. 
By: News Tribune staff, Duluth News Tribune

A preliminary screening test strongly indicates that a deer harvested by a hunter last November near Pine Island in southeast Minnesota had chronic wasting disease, according to the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources. CWD is fatal to deer, elk and moose but not known to affect human health.

If the National Veterinary Services Laboratory in Ames, Iowa, confirms the University of Minnesota's preliminary diagnosis, it would mark the first time CWD has been found in Minnesota's wild deer herd. An official confirmation is expected by next week.

"This is very unfortunate," said Tom Landwehr, DNR commissioner said in a statement. "Minnesotans have done much to prevent CWD from entering our wild deer population. The good news is that we are well prepared for an attempt to control the disease and to possibly eliminate it."

Last fall, a game farm deer in Ashland was thought to have CWD after preliminary testing, but further testing showed the animal did not have the disease.

The Minnesota DNR has begun implementing the state's CWD response plan. In the weeks ahead, the DNR will take steps to learn more about how prevalent the disease is in the area and will take actions based on that information.

The deer presumed to have CWD was taken by a hunter this past fall about three miles southwest of Pine Island in Olmsted County. The hunter allowed the DNR to take a lymph-node sample from the deer when he registered it. Recent microscopic analysis of that sample strongly indicates that the animal had CWD. The hunter has been informed of the results. It is not known how the deer contracted the disease.

Lou Cornicelli, DNR big game coordinator, will lead the agency's CWD response team. He said the critical first step is to conduct an aerial survey to determine the number and distribution of deer in the Pine Island area. Because this area of the state is almost entirely in private ownership, the second step will be to talk with landowners in the area to seek their cooperation in collecting additional samples and to identify where additional samples can be collected.

Sample collection could take the form of a late-winter deer hunt, landowner shooting permits, or sharpshooting in conjunction with cooperating landowners who provide permission. The purpose of the sampling is to collect needed additional CWD samples to assess disease distribution, and also to reduce the potential for the disease to spread.

Michelle Carstensen, the DNR's wildlife health program leader, said the prevalence of CWD probably is low.

"We sampled 524 deer this past hunting season in the Pine Island area and found only one that appears to have CWD," Carstensen said. She added that the DNR did not find CWD in a total of 2,685 samples taken throughout southeastern Minnesota in 2009 or 500 samples taken in 2008 along the Wisconsin border, from Houston County northward to St. Croix State Park in Pine County.

The DNR has been on the lookout for CWD since 2002, when it was first detected at a domestic elk farm in central Minnesota. In recent years it has put additional focus on southeastern Minnesota. That's because the disease was detected in 2008 at a domestic elk farm near Pine Island, and because southeastern Minnesota abuts Wisconsin, which has had CWD for many years. The domestic elk herd at Pine Island was eliminated after a 7-year-old female was found to have CWD. Three other elk were found to have CWD during the removal effort.

Though it is not known exactly how CWD is transmitted, it is thought to be primarily from animal-to-animal by infectious agents in feces, urine or saliva. CWD also can persist in the environment and may be contracted from contaminated soil. The movement of live animals is one of the greatest risk factors in spreading the disease to new areas.

CWD is a fatal, animal brain disease. The National Center for Disease Control (CDC) and World Health Organization have found no scientific evidence that the disease presents a health risk to humans. Still, the CDC advises against eating animals known to have CWD. The disease is found in 13 other states and two Canadian provinces, including Wisconsin, North Dakota and South Dakota.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

DNR released to today it was confirmed.

Considering this puts it smack in the neighborhood of where the elk heard was disposed of 3 years ago, doesn't surprise me I guess.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news ... an-21-2011



> DNR Finds Chronic Wasting Disease in Southern Minnesota Deer
> 
> Updated: Friday, 21 Jan 2011, 11:41 AM CST
> Published : Friday, 21 Jan 2011, 11:41 AM CST
> ...


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I drive past this development frequently and will see wild deer inside the fence. no wonder they got the disease. we will see what happens now with the antler point restriction. with the tough winter down here and the deer really herded up I hope it doesnt spread like wild fire like what happened in wisconsin. can't wait for WWIII this fall in that 10 mile circle.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

so much for the thought that an 8 foot fence is sufficient to keep deer out. It wasn't a matter of if, just when for that spot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They opened up the fences in that area. So the 8 ft fence was keeping them out. Also in that area one farmer reported seeing over 150 deer in one field at a time. That might have even more to do with it as well.


----------

